
Cat is not meant for printing files to the terminal - 2fast4you
http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/cat.1.html
======
Tomte
Strange: it says right there "concatenate files and print on the standard
output".

Also, everybody is using it to print files to the terminal.

You're simply mistaken and should not trust those who rant about "useless use
of cat" and such things.

~~~
cynix
> Strange: it says right there "concatenate files and print on the standard
> output".

Standard output is not necessarily a terminal.

~~~
Tomte
The terminal is the most-used destination of standard output, so it clearly
includes the terminal.

------
2fast4you
I didn’t know it concatenates file

